# Arborist position in Indiana



## jd 1 (Jun 20, 2005)

Bellinger’s Tree Care L.L.C. of Lafayette, Indiana is seeking an arborist for a full time, year round climbing foreman position. Established in 1978, Bellinger’s has dedicated itself to providing the Lafayette area with the highest quality tree care and tree nursery services. With three Certified Arborists on staff, Bellinger’s offers our community with its only knowledgeable and professional tree care service. 
This position is open for an experienced career minded climber familiar with modern arboricultural practices. Responsibilities will focus on high quality residential tree pruning. Removals are not our focus, but part of the job on occasion. 


Qualifications:
Certified Arborist
Climbing and pruning skills
Possess/obtain Class B CDL
Degree in forestry or plant sciences

Benefits: 
Pay commensurate with experience
Health insurance
Paid vacation/holidays

Contact: Jeff Clark
4902 State Road 25 West
Lafayette, IN 47909
765-572-2241
[email protected]


----------

